# Zoo Pitbull Review



## Hanxs (17. Dezember 2003)

http://www.observedtrials.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2903#2903

Seht selbst!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Dezember 2003)

Das ist keine review! Der typ hasst einfach Zoo/Echo. Laut den anderen Leuten in dem Forum hat er das Pittbull Frame schon in den dreck gezogen bevor es überhaupt erste bilder davon gab. Und im Forum ist er allgemein als Zoo/echo hasser unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (17. Dezember 2003)

Na und? Ich würde sagen, die Bilder sprechen für sich, völlig unabhängig davon, was der Typ dazu sagt.


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Dezember 2003)

lol is ja krass.. allein des bild vom stephen maeder von biketrials.com mit dem gay schriftzug drüber. 

"but I'm sure stefahns licking their balls like he did on all his past frames"


----------



## mtb-trialer (17. Dezember 2003)

ey man! warum hat der denn jetzt so scheiß gussets zwischen ober und unterrohr? bei den bildern auf www.zoobike.com sind die nicht dran......


----------



## johnny.winter (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Na und? Ich würde sagen, die Bilder sprechen für sich, völlig unabhängig davon, was der Typ dazu sagt. *



Stimmt genau! Dass der Kerl von Tuten und Blasen keinen blassen Schimmer hat, sieht man an den Bildbeschreibungen.
.

Wo er irgendwas von "random welding" schreibt, sieht man zumindest optisch perfekte Schweißnähte! (btw: bin selbst ausgebildeter, nicht eingebildeter, Schweißer)

Wie gut oder schlecht der Rahmen tatsächlich verarbeitet ist, läßt sich anhand der Fotos natürlich nicht beurteilen. 
Bei meinem Urban war ich übrigens auch etwas erschüttert über nicht entgratete Bleche, miese Schweißarbeiten...aber noch hält er mein Anfängergetue aus


----------



## Berliner Team T (17. Dezember 2003)

mal schauen ich hoffe das diese oder nächste woche mein rahmen da is dann kann ich ihn ja mal knipsen
und mal schauen was der für schweiss fehler hat *g*
ach das mit den echo aufdruck da unten is doch klar oder??
soweit ich weiss haben sich die beiden firmen doch schon vor 3 monaten zusammengetan oder lieg ich da falsch??


----------



## aramis (17. Dezember 2003)

nee, die waren schon immer die gleiche Firma


----------



## mtb-trialer (17. Dezember 2003)

@ krapfer / berliner
die rahmen sind übrigens immer noch nicht beim jan. hab vorhin angerufen...


----------



## johnny.winter (17. Dezember 2003)

So wie anscheinend auch Giant und Trek z.B.

Hat mir zumindest ein befreundeter Dealer erklärt. Die "Fahrradhersteller" heutiger Zeit sind wohl mehr oder weniger Marketingunternehmen, die ihre (identischen) Komponenten in ein und derselben Fabrik an Rahmen schrauben lassen, die aus derselben Urwaldschmiede in Taiwan oder China kommen.

Dieser Tage gibt es keine Fahradhersteller im eigentlichen Sinne mehr, von einigen Ausnahmen natürlich abgesehen.


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

weiß einer ob der jan die rahmen schon hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *weiß einer ob der jan die rahmen schon hat? *



bis jetzt hat er sie noch net, er meinte so gegen ende des jahres bzw. anfang des nächsten!
toto


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Dezember 2003)

is ja schon genau wie bei koxx!
er meinte als erstes sie sind ende november da............


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

ähm aber ich glaube das liegt ned driekt am jan.
was soll er weiterleiten wenn e nigs hat. sobald er die dinger hat gehen sie den nächsten tag raus. in zuverlässigkeit kommt keiner an den jan ran


----------



## Berliner Team T (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi wollte nur sagen das Jahn die Pitbulls bekommen hat 
er wird sie am samstag abschicken (die die vorbestellt wurden)


----------



## aramis (24. Dezember 2003)

nur mal zum Vergleich:

















Verdammt, wie ich diese Mistviehcher hasse!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mir vorhin Hulk auf DVD angeschaut...der hat etwa so wie die Viecher ausgesehen..nur in Grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Dezember 2003)

beim namen hätten sie sich echt was anderes aussuchen können.
das stimmt schon.....
zoo! ist auch nicht grad gelunegn. naja was solls......





.....der rahmen ist trotzdem geil!


----------

